# Ideas, pls.  Non-grain base for spreads.  Appetizers



## profnot (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi, All

I have some great appetizer spread and dip recipes for which I am seeking bases that contain no grains.  

This is worse than no gluten.  This means no rice, corn, wheat, and all the other grains.  No polenta slices, tortilla chips, etc.

Jicama slices could work for some.  But I'm looking for some more savory ideas.

Spread / dip examples:
*Duck confit with cognac, dried cherries, pistachios, shallots
*Eggplant tapenade with olives, basil, pine nuts, tomato
*Crab artichoke parmesan dip
*Guacamole
*Rabbit compote with pecans, prunes

Some recipes can be turned into fillings for hard boiled egg white halves, like  
minced ham with Dijon.

Some can go on cucumber slices, like salmon lox, creme fraiche, salmon roe, and lemon.

I miss grains but I do admit to feeling much better since I stopped eating them after being told by a nutritionist and allergy doctor how much trouble they cause me.

Thanks for your ideas and help!


----------



## CraigC (Mar 29, 2018)

You can take a cucumber, peel it, cut into 1 to 1-1/2 slices and use a melon baller to remove some of the flesh to create a "cup", same with zucchini and summer squash. If you have a dehydrator, you can dry fruits and veges to make "chips". Parmesan cups or tuiles.


----------



## blissful (Mar 29, 2018)

Spreads: chicken liver pate, rueben casserole

Bases: Crackers made with vegetables, eggs, almond flour, plain whey protein powder, ground or whole sesame seeds, ground flax, coconut flour. Most of those recipes will be found when you search for keto diet or non-gluten recipes. Lettuce wraps. Zucchini slices. Carrot flats. Parmesan fricos.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 30, 2018)

Potato chips.  The thick ones.
Dried veggie slices and chips
Apple slices (duck and rabbit spreads)

romaine boats


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 30, 2018)

My brother is allergic to grains, how ever he can still have corn, but no wheat, oats, barely, rice, millet, rye or teff. 

So I gotten used to it, I used to make  cauliflower pancakes but now he is allergic to eggs too.

Rutabaga, Potatoes, carrots, cut thickly and then  boiled until fork tender and then deep fried or baked

You can also do Buckwheat bilinis, buckwheat is not a grain, it is a seed, realted to rhuabarb. 

Tapioca pancakes are also yummy.

And I have done these with chickpeas, with different toppings.
za'atar spiced chickpea crackers w/ maldon sea salt — dolly and oatmeal


----------



## profnot (Apr 1, 2018)

These are great ideas!  Thank you!

I don’t have a dehydrator but perhaps I can oven roast some zucchini slices.  

Vegetables crackers - I just saw a recipe for vegetable pancakes using grated veggies.  I bet this recipe would adapt easily to your idea.

Person Fricos are something I had never heard of before.  Did an online search and found a Martha Stewart recipe.  Should work great.

I love the idea of apple slices for the duck and rabbit spreads.

Savory tapioca pancakes could work.  I’ve only made the pudding but I have tapioca in the cupboard so I’ll try pancakes soon.

I love chickpeas.  I’ll check out the recipe right after hitting Post.

Thanks !!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 1, 2018)

I do not eat bread, pasta, crackers. I use cucumber, celery, Bibb lettuce, kale chips, beet chips, cauliflower rounds, etc, for delivery devices. Zucchini "fritters". The keto and Paleo folks have lots of other choices besides grains. Almost 10 years since I gave up bread and sugar. Don't miss them at all.


----------



## profnot (Apr 1, 2018)

Just copied chick pea crackers recipe to my computer.

Now to search with keto diet keywords.

Many thanks!


----------



## CakePoet (Apr 2, 2018)

Brazillian Tapioca pancakes are so easy and yummy


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 2, 2018)

I usually go with crisp fresh vegetables but I always have a bowl of Hot & Spicy Pork Rinds for a little crunch.  

Tell your guests that they are Chicharrones and they will be impressed. 

How about a bowl of plain old potato chips.


----------

